# Circuito de receptor a valvulas



## jona alvarez (Ago 14, 2006)

*Hola foristas:
                              Compre en una feria una radio DAVERIC (no se de que año), pero no funciona.
Voy a restaurar el gabinete, pero necesito un circuito a valvulas para dejarla lo mas parecido a una original.
Si alguien me puede pasar algun circuito le estare muy agradecido

                                                      Jonathan*


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola Jhonatan, hay una pagina que se dedica a eso www.elvalvulas.com en el foro te pueden ayudar, ahora el problema es que algun gracioso la ha H.a.c.k.eado y se ha cargado el foro, de todas las maneras te recomiendo que te esperes a que el moderador de dicha pagina web lo reinicie de nuevo el foro y alli si que te podran ayudar, de todas las maneras dime que el modelo, valvulas lleva o mas o menos los fallos por si te puedo hechar una mano o por si te puedo proporcionar algun esquema parecido.


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 14, 2006)

Mira en este link, es de la misma pagina que te he puesto antes, pero esto esta en servicio por suerte
http://elvalvulas.com/esquem/esquemas.htm


----------

